# Lordco Sand



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

Ever since I found out that gravel can be harmful to cories (something to do with the barbs on the mouth?), I've been seriously thinking about switching to sand instead.

Honestly, even if it wasn't an issue for the fish, I still very much like the look of sand, and I've been wanting to change things up anyways.

There's a Lordco right next to my house, and I've been seeing a lot of reviews about people using it and so on, and how it's been great for their kind of fish. But I've also heard that it is a bit scratchy? And that it might scrape some of the softer bellies swimming about in my tank.

Does anyone have any experience with this? I would very much like to not hurt my cories.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Go with pool filter sand if you want to save money. Or if you want to spend more go with the 3M sand. The silica sand from Lordco is used for sand blasting so it has to be sharp.


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have the sand blasting sand in all 4 of my tanks & my corys & loaches love it alot better than gravel. Just don't get the sand that is too fine. Mine is 30-60 size & in white/beige. It can also comes in a darker colour like slate. My corys haven't had any problems with it at all, I could see if you use a smaller size as it comes very fine & could cause most fish problems. It does take a short time for some of the fish to get used to it & because it is sand & the fish like to dig in it so my plecos bellys would get scrapped up a little from digging but goes away quickly. The other benifit is that nothing goes into the sand like food & fish waste so the food all gets eaten & when you want to suck up the fish waste it just sits on the sand so takes alot less time to clean your tank & for only $10 for a 50lb bag you can't beat the price.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

What are the cons of using sand as a substrate? I'm guessing it makes a poor choice for planted tanks, but what if it isn't one of those? Any other shortcomings I should be aware of? Was thinking of setting up a betta tank again and thought a dark sand would look nice.


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

My plants accually grow better in the sand as the roots grow easier in it & is harder for the fish to up root the plants. The only con with using it is the beginning, even after rinsing the sand alot, after adding it to the tank the water will still look cloudy for a day or so.


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

Here is a pic of before & after on my 20 gallon baby tank I just did this one with sand a few weeks ago.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

I use the Lordco sand in one of my tanks and haven't had any issues. I have cichlids that like to move it around in their mouths, and I've never seen any cutting of their mouths or rawness.

I've heard the comment about sandblasting sand being sharp before, but I wouldn't expect that the process for making silica sand would vary that much from one brand to another.(3M vs Lorco vs others) I'm just theorizing here but I would expect the shape of the sand to be determined by the shape of the silica crystals (silicon dioxide) which should be the same for all. When it's crushed or formed it would probably break or form according to the crystal structure. I'm not an expert in this area just throwing my theory out there.

What would be cool is if someone had a macro lense that was able to take a close enough shot so we can compare grains. I will donate a grain of Lordco sand for this project! :bigsmile:


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

catgoldfish said:


> Go with pool filter sand if you want to save money. Or if you want to spend more go with the 3M sand. The silica sand from Lordco is used for sand blasting so it has to be sharp.


See, that's the thing. I've been trying to find pool filter sand with no luck on anything. Apparently there isn't anything close to where I live that sells that sort of thing. Hence why I was asking about the lordco stuff.

If it comes down to it, though, I'll probably just end up making a bit of a trip to get the right kind of sand.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I've used Lordco sand before too. I didn't have cories but it was for my FRT when it was small. No adverse effects on the turtle or the fish I had with him. I'm going to be getting some more for my plecos later this month. 

The sand I used was silica sand.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I've got the Lordco sand in tanks with cories, plecos,loaches, eels, sharks and numerous other types of catfish, also diggers like Africans, kribensis, and have never seen any ill effects from the sand. As vicz24 says above you really can't beat the price of $10 for 50 pounds


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Well damn, you're all tempting me... any gotchas to watch out for? I realize it'd only come in white, unless I went to look for that Tahiti sand ($$$)


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

I use the silica in my 72 for over a year now with no problems...You barely have to rinse it and its about 17 bucks for a 50lb bag... 
Looks nice and the fish are happy and healthy..


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I realize aquarium styling is a real matter of personal choice but wow, that sand is a massive improvement on the blue gravel... I'd have to say that was a great upgrade.



vicz24 said:


> Here is a pic of before & after on my 20 gallon baby tank I just did this one with sand a few weeks ago.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

How much tank bottom would a 50lb bag cover? And what's the best way to rinse it out clean? I guess in a big barrel with some really good water flow to kick it up...


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

One 50lb bag will do a 55 gallon & gives about 2" depth coverage. That is what I used in both of my 55 gallons was one bag in each & & used one bag to do my 45 gallon & 20 gallon & all the tanks have plants & are doing well.


----------



## Obsideon (Jun 9, 2010)

I've been using Lordco sand for a couple of years now and it's been great with all my fish. I haven't noticed any scratching or cuts on them. My 2 cents


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

IMO sandblasting sand would be no sharper than any other type of sand. I have not used the lordco sand because I went and bought some playsand at rona. The cost was $6 for 50lbs. The fish love it and have seen no ill effects from it neither. Most of my plants are doing very well in it.


----------



## waterbox (Nov 26, 2011)

I, too, have the Lordco sand in my tank--for about five months, now. I worried that it might be too fine for plant roots or that noxious gases (sulfur dioxide) might build up from anaerobic decomposition deep in the sand. So far, the plants are either growing extremely well (water sprite, cabomba, and Amazon Swords) or . . . not at all (Java fern, Anubias nana). The plants that are growing have developed extensive root systems. I also have Malaysian trumpet snails (hundreds of them) burrowing through and plowing over the sand. I have six corries and five clown loaches, all of which seem to be thriving and growing. I haven't noticed any bleeding barbels.

So, this sand doesn't seem to be a problem. But it _is_ very fine. By the way, it's a natural, freshwater stream sand called Lane Mountain Sand from some place called Valley in Washington state.


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

See the difference with the silica sand....much nicer....the colored rocks in the previous setup doesn't look good...it's more for a kids tank 
Oh btw...i bought another bag from lordco...cost me 12 bucks...


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

i just got a 50lb bag as well came to ~17$ for the bag and so far my fish likes it. I can now easily get rid of the poop my plecos create and my cories now are more active sifting through the sand vs gravel. I expected the sand to be more white though, maybe I got the wrong type. I'm thinking of doing my koi tank too.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It is the composition and source of sandblasting sand/grits that concerns me.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

We had it in with the cichlids, and it was super cloudy. Just never cleared up.


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

Elle said:


> We had it in with the cichlids, and it was super cloudy. Just never cleared up.


Mine cleared up within couple hrs , I have xp3 canister filter with 2 sponge filter


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

My problem with "sandbalsting" sand is there is a wide spectrum for that ranging from silica natural sand to slag  So have to be very careful what exactly you are getting.


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

Where is this wonderful Lordco place? The only Lordco I know of sell auto parts.

AquaAddict


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

That's the place. The sand is used for sandblasting which is used in autobody/auto repair.



AquaAddict said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Where is this wonderful Lordco place? The only Lordco I know of sell auto parts.
> 
> AquaAddict


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

AquaAddict


----------

